# Apparently I Shouldn't Leave The Apt On My Days Off



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

I went to Petco today and came home with these guys.

Ares









He has some tail issues and a little fin rot going on, but I couldn't leave such a pretty boy. He's very inactive right now, so I'm hoping he livens up. 


Azrael









He seems very healthy, as far as I can tell :-D


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Is azrael a double tail? they are both beautiful.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

Yessir! Thank you!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Lovely fishies! 
I saw the Betta I've been eyeing recently at the Pet store and I'm surprised he hasn't sold yet. I noticed he has fin rot now, poor guy. I really wish I could take him home. 

End hijack!


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> Lovely fishies!
> I saw the Betta I've been eyeing recently at the Pet store and I'm surprised he hasn't sold yet. I noticed he has fin rot now, poor guy. I really wish I could take him home.
> 
> End hijack!


This is the reason I do not go to Petco or Petsmart too often. I run in, buy supplies and leave. Otherwise I come out with a pet(last time it was a frickin Gecko that I had NOTHING for >_>),

Beautiful bettas  Make sur eyou isolate the one with Fin Rot and give it some salt and clean the tank daily. It should help him a lot, it doesn't look too bad yet


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Angelmonster said:


> This is the reason I do not go to Petco or Petsmart too often. I run in, buy supplies and leave. Otherwise I come out with a pet(last time it was a frickin Gecko that I had NOTHING for >_>),
> 
> Beautiful bettas  Make sur eyou isolate the one with Fin Rot and give it some salt and clean the tank daily. It should help him a lot, it doesn't look too bad yet


 
PetStores and Fish Stores LOVE me. Heck I'm friends with half the employees XD

I go in and go to the betta section to get some food and end up getting the food...and 30+ bettas and 30+ jars


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

They are both in separate tanks. Ares doesn't seem to be doing well. He doesn't swim at all. I really have no idea, unless he already had swim bladder disease. I'm kind of concerned about this "bulge" he has. You can see it in the picture posted. It's just before his tail, almost rod-shaped.

Has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

They are both cuties!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty fish! I hope Ares gets along ok.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very pretty new bettas. Congrats for the new additions.
Yeah, I don't do pet stores. I find a way to buy a betta, or lots of stuff for my current bettas, lol. I try not even going to walmart, because I want to rescue all the ones there. *sigh* darn betta addiction.


----------



## WhtSarahSaid (Jun 25, 2009)

*So pretty much*

 ...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty! Welcome to FishForum.


----------



## WhtSarahSaid (Jun 25, 2009)

very very lovely <3


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful betta's! The "rod" in ares could be a swim bladder infection, could be a tumor, could be a benign bump. hopefully the latter, but probably not if he is sick.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

i've paid more attention now to it, and it seems to be in all of my other guys, just more prominent in him since he's the smallest. he definitely had swim bladder issues the other day when i brought him home and he's actually EXPLORING his tank now. I'm SO happy!

And now that he's better his color has changed to a darker bronze and since he's swimming around i've gotten to see his dorsal fin and it's GOLDEN with spots on it! I'll be sure to try and get some good photos of him!


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Beauties


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ashleyALE said:


> They are both in separate tanks. Ares doesn't seem to be doing well. He doesn't swim at all. I really have no idea, unless he already had swim bladder disease. I'm kind of concerned about this "bulge" he has. You can see it in the picture posted. It's just before his tail, almost rod-shaped.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen this before?


The bulge is most likely his swim bladder. It's common in more inbred strains of bettas (especially double tails, even though this guy isn't a double tail).


----------

